# Sat 7-7-7



## gregT (Apr 25, 2007)

I dont know, I was wanting to go out this weekend because I have yet to test my motor!  Saturday looked bad, weather should start getting rough around 11ish.  Sunday looked "more mild" than Saturday, so I think I'm going to go out on Sunday.

I have an open seat, I dont catch much fish though...just a warning in case anyone wanted to take the seat.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

I should be out there. Gonna try to make it to JBs for lunch.

I haven't fished the goon in a month, so I have a feeling I'm gonna spend a bunch of time trying to locate fish... :-?

-Jason


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Up in the air for me at the moment. Wife's family hanging around again.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Flight phishphood is grounded for Saturday. Looks like I'm going for an airboat ride. Tony, leave some bait at the dock for Sunday. I want to chunk some mullet too.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

JRH, I may see you over at JB's...

I'm out for Sunday. Kids are invited to a birthday party. I got daddy duty.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

Anyone got A open seat? I NEED TO GO FISHING!!


----------



## gregT (Apr 25, 2007)

I had an open seat. I'll let you know if it opens back up again for Sunday.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Clark, I cant man...I got the kids :-/


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

Anyone???!!!???


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

out of town...sorry


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm headed offshore today.[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Ya'll didn't miss anything good from my end (except JB's).  I started the day with a nice 20" trout on topwater...moved to find my school, but never saw them.  I did see some cruising singles and doubles, but didn't mess around with them...Hopefully Monday will be the day [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]

TomC, how'd you do???


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Two kings and two many sharks.


----------

